# Early track signals



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

Did track turnouts have electric lights track side in the early 20s. Want to put signaling on a single track so operators if the main is open.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In the early 20's? I suspect not, not until much later.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The switch stand would have just had a kerosene lantern mounted on it above the target, showing green along the main track when lined normal, and red when thrown for the siding or spur.
Today the lamps are ancient history and the metal targets are reflectorized.

Actual signalling (whether electric lights or semaphores) is a bit more involved than just indicating the position of each turnout. Many turnouts would not be individually protected by signals at all.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I suspect that it depended on the rail road. Here is some info gleaned from Wiki:

The NYC elevated: "The 9th Ave line played host to various tests of electric operation between 1885 and 1900 and went to all electric train operation in 1903."
So guess that signals were also electric.

"the PRR in the 1920s and 1930s was the electrification of its lines from New York to Washington, D.C., and from Philadelphia to Harrisburg"

"The first installation of the four 5 volt, 10 watt lamp position light signals occurred on the Main Line between Philadelphia and Paoli, in conjunction with the 1915 electrification."

"The inner lens convexity permitted a 35 watt, 10 volt lamp filament to be almost surrounded by this system, gathering much more of the light produced than with previous systems. This yielded the first true "Long Range" daylight signal with a range of over 2,500 feet (760 m) under bright sun conditions. The first application was by the Chicago, Milwaukee, St. Paul and Pacific Railroad's use of the US&S "Style L" colour light signal on their line through the Pacific Northwest in 1914"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railway_signal

Additional searching and reading will find lots more info. Also, search and read the history of each independent RR of interest.


----------

